# Holley TBI stand-alone ID



## raysr11 (Jul 7, 2008)

I picked up a "Holley Fuel Controller" TBI injection set-up at a yard sale. The problem I'm having is I can't identify it.
I have the TBI (huge) Controller(Made by MSD), electrical harness and adapter plate. I've looked through all the Holley numbers I can find but I can't find this one.
The numbers on the TBI are L80177 over 1749 and the number I thought would ID it is 34R-11109B. The "Fuel Controller" Box is aluminum(silver). All the "Pro-Injection" systems I've looked at have a different looking "brain". This may be an older unit. It has throttle bores
2" each(two) so it's really large. It has no IAC and the TPS is horizontal, it doesn't stick straight out. From my research that tells you it's a stand-alone for a non-computer controlled vehicle.

Can anyone help me out with this or point me in a direction where I can find out what it is? I want to get a manual for it so I can sell it. If I have to I'll have to contact Holley which I've read is not an enjoyable experience.


Thanks:4-dontkno
Here's one on e-bay that looks like mine http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Holle...spagenameZWDVW


----------

